# Dell AIO 922 Printer Error 1200?



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

could somebody help me alleviate this problem the carriage slams back and forth 1 time and causes error message 1200 to appear and says to clear obstructions , in which there are none, another message board said to clean the chrome carriage rail (i have), and others suggested a good "shaking" no fix yet.? desperate in Missouri... my business is starting to suffer bigtime...


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Could be a timing belt issue, gearing or a jam, etc.
Typically, Dells are Lexmarks... 
If you're comfortable with a wrench, have a look here:
http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/knowledgebase.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:439:0:0&emeaframe=&docid=ENUS23485


----------



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link, the funny thing is the printer started working correctly again without doing anything other than hooking it back up... maybe the reboot of the computer fixed it? maybe restarting it was not enough?


----------



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

Now the printer prints but with "gaps" in the print...maybe slamming that carriage back and forth violently with the Error 1200 did something?...I can't make a waybill now to ship an item?....(probably won't scan for the courier's hand-held device?)...ink icon says there is 150+ pages left to print?...are these icons always accurate ?...maybe it just needs new ink cartridges?


----------



## pie4himm (Jun 12, 2007)

yes, it has been weeks since the Error 1200 disappeared but only now have I actually operated the printer and it is bogus quality, actually illegible!


----------

